# 20 mule Team wagon / car.



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi all, 
I wanted to share my proof of concept for 20 mule team wagon / car.
I grabbed a logo from laundry soap box and used it as a pattern for scrollsaw. 
My idea was just to have a shell that fits over a short flat car. Hartland.

So the length width will not look correct for the actual wagon.

All cuts were used on scrollsaw. Wheels 1/2 walnut, wagon side 1/4 red oak. I stacked cut the wheels. So total 1inch thick.

I can have the shell over a motor also. So self powered wagon. Then have more shells over flat cars.
I used to live in Mojave desert and had some exposure to 20 mule team path to mojave. Of course I'm mixing pre train steam engine with 20 mule wagon. But I wanted some kind of wagon looking rolling stock. 

The big wheels of the wagon were actually 6 feet tall. This measure 2 inch diameter and 1.75 diameter.


The last photo shows the bullet train engine which make the wagon too short. 

I am requesting opinions, ideas, to make this better.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I love your Bullet train. It would be faster than any other train but I would worry about the corners.


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Well the bullet train is made for security. I have to protect mining ore, and pure metals. 
I do have a tender for it, 2 speed loaders. It is how the west was protected wasn't it. 

I saw a g scale car made out of tin metal that had the logo 20 mule team Borax printed on it. I was watching ebay for over a year. Then it occured to me just build what I want. 
Nowadays the 5 bay loader cars dont have anything on the side showing Borax or Searles Lake. So those won't do on my garden rail theme. 
I did see Palo made an outdoor g scale building for a gunsmith. That will do well with this theme.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. Very funny too.


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Yea, I like to have fun while hobbying. 
My sketch of the bullet train started with a title "wheel gun". Which was used for revolvers. Then when I started making it. It was obvious to the casual observer it was a bullet train. Much better play on words. 

Me.
Matk Eason


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

preprius said:


> Well the bullet train is made for security. I have to protect mining ore, and pure metals.
> I do have a tender for it, 2 speed loaders. It is how the west was protected wasn't it.
> 
> I saw a g scale car made out of tin metal that had the logo 20 mule team Borax printed on it. I was watching ebay for over a year. Then it occured to me just build what I want.
> ...


OK, must see a picture of the tender!


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Ok even better train in action.






Me.
Mark Eason


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

preprius said:


> Ok even better train in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Shows great imagination and modeling skills in following the theme. Video even better than just a picture of the tender.


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

When you said bullet train I thought you meant a Shinkansen not revolver!🔫🚅


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty funny and creative. Nice to see that.


----------

